# Speakers for SR2000 Home Kit?



## mtsmylie (Feb 2, 2004)

So my lovely wife got me a JVC SR2000 plus the home and car kits for Christmas, and I can't wait to get it up and running.

Only problem is the the best place for it to get the signal is nowhere near our stereo. The Home Kit manual mentions the CS-SR100 speakers that plug into the home kit, but I can't find them in stores or mentioned anywhere online.

Anyone know where I could get my hands on them, or find a suitable replacement for them?


----------

